# Rosie in the garden



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Just some pics of Rosie in the garden today:


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Such lovely pictures. Rosie is beautiful.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She looks likes she's really posing for the camera ..lol. Great pics.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

She's so photogenic! Gorgeous! xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Rosie is Scrummy and your garden looks pretty too! x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah thank you! There were a LOT of photos that I deleted where she most certainly wasn't posing for the camera! Husband mowed the lawn today so we took advantage and played ball in the garden for ages (which involved me stood with a glass of wine in one hand and the ball thrower in the other - fab!). It seems to tire her out more than a walk does! She's flaked out at my feet now.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That's my idea of gardening Louise! Rosie looks gorgeous, love the photos


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

she is so so beautiful, love the pictures she looks lovely like always x


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

Lovely pics  Particularly love the one of her in the flower bed!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

She looks great! Her coat is in beautiful condition. She puts Dylan to shame


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> She looks great! Her coat is in beautiful condition. She puts Dylan to shame


It's still her puppy coat - I think it is starting to change


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

she's lovely


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Louise & Rosie .. That has made me smile ....  

Lovely pics ... Rosie's choccy coat is amazing .. almost red choccy colouring ...

I am sat here eating my Picnic bar and smiling at lovely Rosie .. just what I needed xxxx


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Lovely pictures, she is very beautiful:hug: xxx


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh, I love looking at photos from Rosie. She is so beautiful!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

And there was me thinking that she just sat and posed and thought ahh where ever there's a Rosie there's a ball.... but obviously wrong !! not wrong on what a beautiful face she's got though x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just needed another little peek at Rosie .... my cheer up pics 

Honey is at the side of me sniffing the screen (nice... Honey nose on my laptop).. think Honey likes Rosie's chocolate coat too... xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she is getting all grown up that beautiful Rosie!


----------

